# Simple Loft drop Trap!!



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was online looking for a Trap for my Loft & I came by a website(Red Rose Lofts) & they had a simple hinged door that they kept open 4" at the bottom, basically a drop trap but simpler than a Belgian Drop trap. Can be closed all the way tight too at night................... was wondering if anyone has used this very simple set-up? And does it trap just as good as a belgian drop trap? was thinking this wood door could be modifiyed with a small peace of plexi glass, so the bird could enter centered on the trap, a 5" wide domed cut out of the center of the door, cover the 5" wide dome cut out with plexi glass that way bird can look in foward & down & drop in..........the door would be all wood except for the plexi cut out that woud be screwed to the wood door centered, basically making a window to see in for a simple drop trap. Anyone think a window in a drop trap door has any advatages?? I would think it would draw the bird in better, seeing straight ahead & stright down into the loft & drop right in. Its so simple, but i haven't seen any like my idea yet........ need advice on this. I like the trap becuase it's cheap to make & only need one hole in the loft only, used like bob trap but advatage of a Belgian drop trap without the Dowl set-ups.......................... My loft is set up with no trap yet, need to get one this weekend, need ideas.............. not impressed with bob traps, & Belgian drop traps seem to take up alot of space, (My Opionion). "Need feed back."


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

go for it!!! looks great i love drop traps. not sure about the plexi though... i mean it won't do any harm but i'm not sure if it will improve alot. wait for more replies... i can already hear them coming in!!!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, not sure if the plexi would have an advantage either, maybe the birds would feel better that they could see farther in/foward & down.............. just my thoughts


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Drop traps better???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use exactly what you are describing, a door open at the bottom about 4 inches, they drop right in no problems...IMO, they trap faster with this trap, because they do not hesitate like some do with bobs. I think they do not like the feel of the bobs on their backs...so I woud say it is the easiest and cheapest way to go and the bird really do trap well with it, I like the fact too that essentially it is a door you can close at night, and it does serve as some protection of predators getting in even when you have it set as it is only a 4 inch wide opening, hawks may try and look in there but you would see them before they would try to go in there after your birds....IMO it is just the easiest and best way to go.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

what is the size of your door/Drop trap? I'm going to build that drop trap tonight & put it on tommarrow...............


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they are not very big...if I remember right 16 inches long x 12 inches high....here is the loft in the pic, the what I call pop hole doors or trap doors are on the top of the landing board and they open into the loft, in this pic they are closed.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

heres mine, it works awesome. just make sure you have hinged board to close the trap at night, I learned the hard way when I found body parts, It turned out to be a possum. Lost great birds that day.










See how he's learning the system. once he's in he can't go out


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

nice drop trap


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Building my trap today..............


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Mader631 said:


> Building my trap today..............


Good luck!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*"Built my Drop trap Door"*

Built my drop trap door today..........it's different than anything I've seen,(my Own Idea) tommarrow we'll see how the birds act with it. I have to close up the wire on the top tommarrow too. I wanted a trap that let more light in while still being strong........... I used a peice or polycarbinate, strong enough that a racoon if broke into my aviary, if my trap was locked shut at night he still can't get in. Still not sure if it's going to work any better than a regular solid wood door drop trap. I thought that maybe having an arch of clear poly, from the outside would center the birds on the door, they can see straight ahead & straight down. I have to add a Lock for the drop trap yet (For at Night) & a 4" block that gaps the door when in trap mode. I call it my Mader-Trap. If it don't work, it was cheap to make & I'll just put a regular solid board for my drop trap................. Here is the photos I just took tonight of it. Photo from the inside & outside the loft.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*My "Mader-Trap", Door Drop Trap.*

More Photos............looks crazy, buy I'll see tommarrow how it works, Have to paint the outside of the Aviary & the Trap too & take care of the Large wire & close it up.............. Cheap to make!!!!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll have to see if I got to shorten the door up...........might hang down too much. Have to close the top wire too & fix it up, I opened it up so my birds could go to the aviary, becuase I didn't have a trap for them. Have alot of painting to do.................. "Curious what you guys think of this crazy drop trap door.."


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> I'll have to see if I got to shorten the door up...........might hang down too much. Have to close the top wire too & fix it up, I opened it up so my birds could go to the aviary, becuase I didn't have a trap for them. Have alot of painting to do.................. "Curious what you guys think of this crazy drop trap door.."


I was going to say it will need to be shortend. they like to poke their head in and have a look and drop in more at an angle where they land further into the loft, the way you have it they would have to go straight down, I don't think they will want to do that. here is my door from the inside, nothing fancy.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Shortened My Trap.......*

My trap needed shortening, soon as I shortned it & right after let the birds in the Aviary, I set the trap.........one bird traped right away not even 2 mins. Then the rest followed that one............ Dang, this trap works great!!!!!!!!! They seem to like the Poly window on it, they can see straight & down and drop in perfect! I still have to make a block to set trap gap & a lock to shut at night & a lock for open loft to the Aviary during the day.... Here's the Photos............


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*More Photos......*

More Photos...........................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

have you had any try & set out threw the trap??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mader631 said:


> have you had any try & set out threw the trap??


what do you mean?


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

My trap is exactly like Spirit Wings. I have not had any birds try to fly out when the trap is in the trapping postion (3/4 closed). 

My birds come in and out through the same opening. I open it all the way to let them out and close it 3/4 when I want to trap them in. I found it at Red Rose lofts and it works for me...


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

cool. good to hear that none have tried/gotten out when in Trap setting.......... was wondering, because I have a 2 pairs of Staff Van Reet Prisoner birds in my loft.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I can't see the picture of the drop trap referred to by Spiritwings. All I get is a small red "x". Any chance it can be resent?
Hugh


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Helllo! Heres lil video of mine trap http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbzJT8su_nE i record it today and its second day when they r using it. Dimensions r 10 X 15 and each drop hole is 4 x 6. If u need pictures check this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/anyone-out-there-with-starter-loft-34485-2.html. Thx! Cee!


----------

